# Greddy Boost Controller Problems



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

I have a problem with the tuning of my Greddy Profec-B Spec II boost controller. I am able to increase boost o.k. from the base boost, but when I do, I seem to have problems. The problem is, when I am at WOT and around 4800 to 5500 rpm, the car wants to surge. You can feel the boost go up and down. However, when I use only 1/2 to 3/4 throttle, I don't seem to have this problem. I tried to adjust the gain and start gain settings, but to no avail. Can anyone either familiar with the Greddy Profec-B or that has one currently installed help me out? I have a 96 200sx with the ga16de engine with the HotShot turbo kit. I have the JWT ecu program and their dual diaphram clutch with te stage two friction disk. Again, any help would be appreciated.

Calvin200sx


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*MAF*

What MAF are you running?


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

I am currently running the 95-98 240SX MAF. Additional note; I have tried Gain settings fron 5% up to 40% with no luck.

Calvin200sx


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

There goes that idea, others have had issues with the Profec B Spec II. I have said this before and will say it again. Simple is better see if you can return it for an original Profec B.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

calvin200sx said:


> *I have a problem with the tuning of my Greddy Profec-B Spec II boost controller. I am able to increase boost o.k. from the base boost, but when I do, I seem to have problems. The problem is, when I am at WOT and around 4800 to 5500 rpm, the car wants to surge. You can feel the boost go up and down. However, when I use only 1/2 to 3/4 throttle, I don't seem to have this problem. I tried to adjust the gain and start gain settings, but to no avail. Can anyone either familiar with the Greddy Profec-B or that has one currently installed help me out? I have a 96 200sx with the ga16de engine with the HotShot turbo kit. I have the JWT ecu program and their dual diaphram clutch with te stage two friction disk. Again, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Calvin200sx *


did you tell them that you were running a 240sx maf? If you didn't they didn't put it in the program. sorry all I can think of...


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, it was part of the program from JWT. Thanks for your help James and Wes. I called Greddy to get some help, but I only got the run around. They say it was the installation, but they are full of shit. If I can figure it out soon, I will probably go with an HKS unit.

Calvin200sx


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah don't worry you probably got it right... a lot of people have problems with the II


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.greddy.com and call the tech problem. I'm going to try to make sure the vaccum line to the head unit is connected really close to the intake manifold...I've heard it's very sensitive....................but yes......a lot of people have problems with it. I sure am.


----------



## Nismo5042 (Nov 18, 2003)

*boost controller*

the hks would be probably the best bet. they have really good quality and realiability. but have talked to some people where the greddy worked just fine with there cars. who knows but i would go with the hks


----------

